# Food prices soar in America



## Taras (Dec 20, 2007)

http://money.cnn.com/2007/12/19/news/compa...sion=2007122009

Thanks to inflation, the ethanol scam and conspicuous consumption it looks like we're freaking doomed.


----------



## nintendofreak (Dec 20, 2007)

NOOOO I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my milk and dairy products!!






  Man its getting harder to buy anything!!


----------

